# 63 Schwinn Cantilever Roadster



## Iverider (Nov 19, 2011)

Just finished putting this together for a friend of mine. I managed to squeeze a 700c-32 tire in the rear stays, but I had to deflate the tire to get it to fit. 

Now, on to the next build.


----------

